# 90791 vs 90792



## lakatos (Mar 11, 2013)

The diferrence between this two codes is Psychiatric diagnostic evaluation with or without medical services. 

 Can anyone , give me an example, for the medical services documentation?

 Thank you, Emy


----------



## PVAzCPC (Mar 11, 2013)

lakatos said:


> The diferrence between this two codes is Psychiatric diagnostic evaluation with or without medical services.
> 
> Can anyone , give me an example, for the medical services documentation?
> 
> Thank you, Emy



Hi, Emy; I found this when I googled "E/M Coding for Psychiatry".  It's total 9 pages of FAQs from the APA:  You could cut/paste the link to read the whole thing, it's interesting.

American Psychiatric Association CPT Coding Resources for …

www.psych.org/File Library/Practice/Managing a Practice/CPT/... · PDF file

American Psychiatric Association CPT Coding Resources for APA Members 2013 Coding Change FAQs [Updated 11.28.2012] ... the various levels of E/M coding, 

Q: Does 90792 cover deciding and prescribing medications in the session?
A: Yes, that could be one component of the medical service.
Q: Are there specific requirements for 90792, and are there other codes for new patients beyond 90791 and 90792?
A: The documentation requirements for the 90792 are really the same as the documentation for 90801. The only difference is you will want to be sure to list any of the medical work when billing the 90792. Psychiatrists and others who can bill E/M codes may also choose to bill an initial evaluation with the appropriate E/M code.
Questions –


----------



## lakatos (Mar 12, 2013)

Every time,when the patients are being admitted to the Psych unit, they prescribe medications. I was not sure,what exactly they mean by medical services. The way how Medicare present this codes, is more like replacing the the 90802 codes. I will try to attach you the link , to this message. 

Thank you so much for your help.  Emy


https://www.noridianmedicare.com/partb/train/workshops/docs/materials_012413_mental_health.pdf


----------

